# algae and green water



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Im having problems with green water and algae, i have t8 lights which uses 2 30w tubes, when i have 2 30w polamp daylight tubes in i get green and brown algae growing fast, when i have 1 polamp daylight bulb in i get same but slower, when i change to 1 arcadia 30w original tropical i get green water, if i have 1 polamp daylight and 1 arcadia tropical i get both algae and green water but slower.

get anyone help me get rid of this please, thanks


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You have to give more info. How long are the lights on? Is your tank near a window? True sunlight will do that to a tank. What's your filter system, and what's your water changes look like?


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

hotwingz said:


> You have to give more info. How long are the lights on? Is your tank near a window? True sunlight will do that to a tank. What's your filter system, and what's your water changes look like?


lights on around 9 hour a day, i have a fluval 206 filter, i do around 50% change a week, tank is at other side of room where wall goes in so not in direct sunlight


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well with no live plants in the tank I might try less lighting or even no lighting for a while till the green clears up. Also I would up your filtering. A 206 is too small for a tank that size IMO especially with the fish you have. The bio load is too high for that filter. Now. The algae growing on things can be a sign of excessive nitrates, so if your changing your water like you say shouldn't he an issue. However like I said I think your filter isn't sufficient. You can up your fiktering, and or, add some love plants. I have live plants and large filters on all my FW tanks and I have no chem issues. Live plants will help in large with your nitrates. 

With the green water. I wouldn't worry about it. If you don't like the way it looks then keep up with water changes and do as stated above and it will go away.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lights out for 3 days will help more then waterchanges for green water.
Like Hotwingz said without live plants you are running your light too much.Fish don't need or like light,especially discus.Using your lights when you are viewing only would be best for algae control.Then live plants and increased waterchanges.algae needs nutrients and light to grow,limit those and you will limit the algae.
UV sterilisers work very well for green water also.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/green-killing-machine-41327.html?highlight=Green+machine


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

What you have been told is all correct. You should not stop there. The bigges treason for green water is lack of microbal life in water. Put a barley pellet in the filtration. filtration through the barley grass will stimulate microbal growth and the microbes will control the algal growth.


----------

